# GTX 560 ti or HD 6950



## gunners009 (Aug 24, 2011)

Which one should i get *GTX 560 ti or HD 6950* ?
Both nearly same price ...
I have PSU :* GS 600 corsair*


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, HD 6950 2 GB has slightly better performance than GTX 560 Ti and also has lesser power consumption. But GTX 560 Ti runs cooler than HD 6950 and some of the custom Cooler and factory overclocked versions are available in cheaper price than HD 6950.
My suggestion is *MSI HD 6950 2 GB Twin Frozr III @ 15.3K*. It has custom PCB design and Twin frozr III cooler and it is also factory overclocked. Due to its custom PCB design, it has little lower power consumption than the reference version and it runs lot cooler than the reference HD 6950 and can be pushed more for overclocking.

But if your budget is less then get the *MSI Hawk GTX 560 Ti, available @ 14K.* It has custom cooler and it is also a factory overclock version, hence providing better cooling and overclock potential.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ Excellent suggestion buddy. Can't be any better than this.


----------



## gunners009 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks  MATE
how is MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II here its avaible for 12500 and 6950 2 gb for 13800


----------



## Cilus (Aug 24, 2011)

Could you tell us what brand of HD 6850 you are getting. Twin Frozr II 560 Ti @ 12.5K is a good deal but @ 13.8K, HD 6950 2 GB is also a better deal.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 24, 2011)

gunners009 said:


> thanks  MATE
> how is MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II here its avaible for 12500 and 6950 2 gb for 13800



12.5 is an excellent price for 560-Ti twin frozr II. At 13.8k for 6950 2gb, i guess its the sapphire one. Get the 560-ti hawk @ 14k instead. Its a powerful card with 950mhz core speed (factory overclocked) and twin frozr III cooler.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk easily over-runs HD6950 2GB.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

*Below 14K*
Get MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC or MSI GTX560Ti HAWK
*Over 14K*
MSI R6950 2GB TFIII Power Edition @15.3K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 25, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk easily over-runs HD6950 2GB.



i completely disagree.

@op
i suggest either - Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 13.2k
Sapphire HD6950 2GB @ 14.5k
MSI R6950 TWIN FROZR III or II @ 15.3k

with TFIII getting first preference.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

560ti TFII @ 12.5K is better than Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 13.2k..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

^^yes, I agree


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> 560ti TFII @ 12.5K is better than Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 13.2k..



I agree on this as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 25, 2011)

*@gunners009*
confirm whether its GTX560 (non-ti) twin frozr II. unbelievable prices of both cards. where you live?


----------



## hector (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys, I am too planing to get one of these. I am very confused.

6950's pros 
1. Better than 560ti when stock.
2. Chances of unlockability to 6970.
3. Lower power consumption.

560ti's
1. Great at overclocking.
2. Physx (How much difference does this make?)

So which one according to you guys is better. Please do not post fanboy comments. I am no fanboy and only buy the products which offers best bang for the buck. I only play at 1080p.

Thanks in advance


----------



## d3p (Aug 25, 2011)

hector said:


> Hi guys, I am too planing to get one of these. I am very confused.
> 
> 6950's pros
> 1. Better than 560ti when stock.
> ...



^^ Refer the below post, your query will be answered.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i completely disagree.
> 
> @op
> i suggest either - Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 13.2k
> ...


----------



## coolgame (Aug 25, 2011)

hector said:


> Hi guys, I am too planing to get one of these. I am very confused.
> 
> 6950's pros
> 1. Better than 560ti when stock.
> ...



I suggest u go for the 560ti tfIII.great vfm for the reasons mentioned above @ 13.8k.if u have a k and a half more to spend,get the 6950 tfIII.but it cannot be unlocked.also 1GB is more than sufficient for gaming at 1080p for almost all games.also if u want to play at the absolute maxed out settings of AA with textures ,then u can go for the 6950TFIII 2GB.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@gunners009*
> confirm whether its GTX560 (non-ti) twin frozr II.



Yes 12.5K might be for GTX 560(non-ti)..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@gunners009*
> confirm whether its GTX560 (non-ti) twin frozr II. unbelievable prices of both cards. where you live?



may be at kolkata


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

Not that cheap in Kolkata. I've verfied the price two weeks back while purchasing the Sabertooth. There is a high chance, OP is referring to the Non Ti version of GTX 560


----------



## rajsujayks (Aug 25, 2011)

hector said:


> Hi guys, I am too planing to get one of these. I am very confused.
> 
> 6950's pros
> 1. Better than 560ti when stock.
> ...



I don't know about AMD cards... But I must say that *PhysX does make a difference* in games.. The difference is very noticeable in Mafia II and Crysis 2.. Check it out..


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

Mafia II is the only game where you can observe the difference of PhysX if anybody didn't tell you where to look. For other games till now, you need somebody to tell you where to look to find the difference.

2ndly, Crysis 2 does not have PhysX, it uses Crytech's proprietary Physics engine, so your word is just other way around, there are lots of alternative CPU based Physics engine available which can perform at the same level of PhysX, if not better.


----------



## d3p (Aug 25, 2011)

rajsujayks said:


> I don't know about AMD cards... But I must say that *PhysX does make a difference* in games.. The difference is very noticeable in Mafia II and Crysis 2.. Check it out..



Very few approx ~ 10 games have implemented PhysX till date & out of it only four got hit [Mafia II, Batman : AA, Metro 2033 & Mirror Edge]. For that reason if you are suggesting to buy 560ti then its real EPIC.

BTW Crysis 2 don't support PhysX, it was a DX11 Patch.

As told earlier by others 

6850<6870 = 560<560ti<6950<570<6970<580.

Need some info then check the Anandtech GPU Benchmarks.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> As told earlier by others 6850<6870<560<6950<570<6970<580.[\QUOTE]
> 
> Just adiing Non Ti 560
> 
> 6850<6870=560<560ti<6950<570<6970<580


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Even I am puzzled about this question. I like both the cards (MSI 560 TI HAWK & MSI 6950 TF III) and in Kolkata both the cards cost around 15K (Price of Supreme computers, Kolkata).

Please suggest which one to get. Also where to buy the card from (in Kolkata)? Any online option?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 25, 2011)

MSI N560ti Hawk @13.8k at md computers/vedant computers.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 25, 2011)

@joy.das.jd, Get whichever fits ur budget...


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 25, 2011)

Both are great cards. You won't regret buying either.

But keeping in kind HD6950's better performance-per-watt, I would go for it.


----------



## hector (Aug 25, 2011)

coolgame said:


> get the 6950 tfIII.but it cannot be unlocked.



Please throw some more light on why It cant be unlocked. I've read online that 6950's are easy unlockable to 6970 with a simple bios swap.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Well its got a custom pcb with all the extra shaders from the gpu core removed by laser cut and simply not disabled. Therefore unlocking is not guaranteed in case of msi 6950 twin frozr III/OC. But its a great card nevertheless and is a must buy if one can afford it.


----------



## Altair (Aug 26, 2011)

IMO you should go for HD6950 2GB,1st it is at par performanve with GTX560 and if you get lucky you just might unlock your card to HD6970 which is obv./definitely better. 
Rest is your call.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 26, 2011)

If HD 6950 2 GB Twin Frozr III is available @ 15K, then my vote is for also in favour of it. It is highly overclocked with a great cooler and custom PCB design. PErformance is better than GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr III and almost reaches a HD 6970/GTX 570, just out of the box.
And it has very good chance of being unlocked to HD 6970


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> If HD 6950 2 GB Twin Frozr III is available @ 15K, then my vote is for also in favour of it. It is highly overclocked with a great cooler and custom PCB design. PErformance is better than GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr III and almost reaches a HD 6970/GTX 570, just out of the box.
> And it has very good chance of being unlocked to HD 6970



Just a question, nvm, are you a big fan of ati cards??


----------



## Omi (Aug 26, 2011)

I am damn sure he is not a fan, he has been through sli setups as well, as far as i know from his posts, experienced man loyal to pocket and not to brand.
Nvidia lacks the performance/dollar,watt almost always. the 2gb version is definitely better and has very good chances >95% of being unlocked to 6970 which is definitely faster than the most overclocked version (gigabyte version reaching 90 degree in western country)  560ti and even better than the 570.
Its pure logic after that what to go for.

Personally I do appreciate AMD for their successful efforts to make space in a largely dominated market and delivering vfm products. 5970 dominated and the 6990 dominates
but when it comes to buying the pocket dominates


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ LOL, very true.


----------



## gunners009 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@gunners009*
> confirm whether its GTX560 (non-ti) twin frozr II. unbelievable prices of both cards. where you live?



delhi mate ....its ti only 



d6bmg said:


> ^^ LOL, very true.



thanks for replies
hmmm i guess will go for 6950 ..
and here can anyone confirm me weather it will fit into my CM 335 elite case 

Thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Comparing the sizes, theoretically, it should fit in quite easily.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 27, 2011)

gunners009 said:


> and here can anyone confirm me weather it will fit into my CM 335 elite case



CM 335 can hold GPUs as long as 31cm(if HDD is not interfereing)...


----------



## gunners009 (Aug 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> CM 335 can hold GPUs as long as 31cm(if HDD is not interfereing)...



thanks mate


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2011)

Omi, you just posted my thoughts, thanks mate.

d6bmg, regarding Graphics card, I'm not at all any fanboy, my 1st 4 cards are from nVidia (two 6800 Ultra, one 6600 GT and 8800 GTS 640 MB). If you check my post carefully, you'll find the points in favor of HD 6950 2 GB are mentioned very clearly. In case you overlooked, here they are:-

1. Custom PCB design, so better VRM design for tweaks like overclocking and overvolting to improve performance.

2. Custom Twin Frozr III cooler, almost 20 degree C colder than a stock HD 6950 in load. So headroom for more overclocking.

3. Factory overclocked. performs very close to a HD 6970 and GTX 570 out of the box.

4. There is ahigh chance of unlocking it to bigger brother HD 6970.

5. It performs better than any factory overclocked version of GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## gunners009 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Omi, you just posted my thoughts, thanks mate.
> 
> d6bmg, regarding Graphics card, I'm not at all any fanboy, my 1st 4 cards are from nVidia (two 6800 Ultra, one 6600 GT and 8800 GTS 640 MB). If you check my post carefully, you'll find the points in favor of HD 6950 2 GB are mentioned very clearly. In case you overlooked, here they are:-
> 
> ...



Great
am going for 6950 1 gb


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ I think you  better get the HD 6950 2 GB Twin Frozr III @ 15.3k


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone here. I bought the MSI 560 Ti Hawk. Its a good card. But I have 2 questions:

1. The card idles at 40 degrees and while playing The Witcher 2 , the temperature went to 75 degrees (temperature measured using realtemp and GPU-Z). Is it normal, or is the card running on higher temps? I live in kolkata and temp and ambient here around 30 degrees.

2. All the LEDs on the back portion are always on in my card. I have not installed the MSI tools. Is it ok NOT the install the MSI softwares?

Please help.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ Realtemp measure cpu temps afaik. I recommend you to install *msi after burner* and set the fan speed at 40%-50% and fan mode set to "auto". Play witcher 2 and post the afterburner screenshots here.

We'll have a look at your temps.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 28, 2011)

@vickybat

Yes i agree that realtemp is good for measuring CPU temps. But if you go into the settings tab, then you can add an option to monitor the GPU temps too. 

Thanks for your help. Will install MSI afterburner and let you know the results.


----------



## Omi (Aug 28, 2011)

That temp is ok, graphic cards heat up, no need to worry, if it goes beyond 80-85C then its something you have to fix, I think the 560 heats less than the temps you are reaching tough.
What case do you have, is it ventilated properly?

My laptop with the ati 5 series , I have stressed it to 210 degree Fahrenheit, yes you read it correct 210, the temp at which water boils. It reaches that by just playing TF2 when placed on a table. After that I just elevated the laptop legs using bottle caps and it runs much much cooler (79-85 Degree Celsius)


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 28, 2011)

The cabinet is a zebronics Antibiotics. The cabinet is well ventilated and every other parts remain at around 40 - 45 degrees.


----------

